# 2015 Acura TLX on 20" Rennen CRL 70 custom painted lowered on H&R Springs



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

THIS WHEELS IS ALSO AVAILABLE FOR BMW APPLICATIONS
This stunning 2015 Acura TLX is sporting a set of 20" Rennen Wheels CRL 70 custom painted. Wheel and tire set up is 20x8.5 & 20x10 wrapped with 245-35-20 & 275-30-20 Tires. 
(626) 814-1158
Rims Online | After Market Wheels Deals | Truck Wheels & Tires​

__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/xRbsaH


__
https://flic.kr/p/xRbsaH
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/y7Nm45


__
https://flic.kr/p/y7Nm45
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/y7Nmwu


__
https://flic.kr/p/y7Nmwu
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/xTE35v


__
https://flic.kr/p/xTE35v
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/xTxbXq


__
https://flic.kr/p/xTxbXq
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/ybajD4


__
https://flic.kr/p/ybajD4
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/xe9cuW


__
https://flic.kr/p/xe9cuW
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/yagwZN


__
https://flic.kr/p/yagwZN
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/xehgmh


__
https://flic.kr/p/xehgmh
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/y8R55J


__
https://flic.kr/p/y8R55J
 by Audio City, on Flickr


----------

